# Croshere to GS ?



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Golden State looking to S&T Pietrus or Barnes for Cro? Rumor has it that Nellie likes Croshere, although I'm not sure why.



> While the Warriors won't be getting dream acquisition Kevin Garnett, they appear ready to make their first dent in free agency. *Golden State has been in talks with forward Austin Croshere, according to a league source, and is close to signing the 10-year veteran.*
> 
> The 6-foot-10 Croshere averaged 3.7 points and 3.0 rebounds in 11.9 minutes for Dallas last season after spending his first nine years in Indiana. He would give the Warriors some depth with the fate of their own free agents, Matt Barnes and Mickael Pietrus, still to be decided.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

now were missing out on key players as this?!! this offseason really sucks...

















and I really don't know if I'm being sarcastic or not...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

....... because Cro reminds Nellie of Dirk?

Remember how people used to compare Dirk with Cro?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

I don't want anybody who's played for Nellie.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't want anybody who's played for Nellie.....


Unless Nellie doesn't like his beat-m-up style. :biggrin:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I highly doubt it will be a S&T.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

If you can't beat em, join em! :biggrin:

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Croshere and Davis were high school teammates. There's a connection there.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I don't want anybody who's played for Nellie.....


I agree

But as for the Croshere, I wouldnt doubt he goes there. I dont want him to stay in Dallas, and the Warriors with Nellie as their coach now are going to jump at the chance to get a slow, 3 point shooting power forward, who doesnt play defense.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:krazy:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Croshere isnt a bad player. Hes a good back bench depth player, who when given minutes because of injuries could net you 10-14ppg, 4-6rpg 2-3apg. Hes always played like a different player when given lots of minutes.

I used to use him in NBA 2K when he was a 44 overall. He couldnt dunk, but he could hit a mean layup. I had him as MVP one season because I force fed him the ball. Maybe the Warriors are trying to replecate R-Stars title run in 2001. Feed Croshere the ball, fail at a spin move and get stripped, steal the ball back with your guards or block/rebound the shot attempt, feed the ball back to Croshere, repeat until Croshere scores. Guaranteed title.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Feed Croshere the ball, fail at a spin move and get stripped, steal the ball back with your guards or block/rebound the shot attempt, feed the ball back to Croshere, repeat until Croshere scores. Guaranteed title.


That's too much defense for one team to play - who do you think we are, the Spurs? :biggrin:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Croshere isnt a bad player.


Yes, he is. In terms of NBA standards of course, but his next stop is the glue factory.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Here's the lastest from RealGM


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Grrrr....eat!

Nellie will get a player who understands and played for AJ.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Here's the lastest from RealGM


So the door is closing on Barnes returning - he's still dangling on the stick.

(Like a carrot, ******* :biggrin: )


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> So the door is closing on Barnes returning - he's still dangling on the stick.
> 
> (Like a carrot, ********* :biggrin: )


What's the 7 letter word that's censored?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Survey Says !!! - [email protected]


----------

